# Overnight in Holyhead



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

We are booked to go out on the Holyhead - Dun Laoghaire ferry on Monday morning at 08.55. As we will be arriving in Holyhead in the wee small hours does anyone know of a site (wild or otherwise) near to the port where we can pull in for the remainder of the night. We will be travelling on the A55. 

Thanks

Brian


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi
I live on Anglesey but am not familiar with the ferry port itself, never having been on the ferry. If you carry on past the ferry terminal you will come to the fishdock where there is a big carpark, you should be ok there and its only 2 mins from the ferry port.
Regards Patman


----------



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks Patman, I will try the fishdock car park.

Regards

Brian


----------



## 89087 (May 13, 2005)

*Overnight in Holyhead.*

Hi Brian,
Parked on the fish dock before, no problems and only 2 mins from the terminal.
Rob.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

two years ago, on our way to Ireland, we spent a nice and very quiet night at South Stack. It is about 15-20 minutes driving from Holyhead.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

